# 2014 Singing Pumpkin Animations



## Devlin2013

Check out our new Singing Pumpkins for this year. Only $10.00 each. Animation does not include music.You must buy the .mp3 of the song and send it to us to add in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPdW1K2Xtnc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Devlin2013

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhrBxgZe8AE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

